# Removing string algae in delicate plants?(Are erios considered delicate?)



## xJaypex (Jul 22, 2009)

He guys, i posted a thread somewhat like this over at TPT but no luck in getting an answer.

My erio is covered in string algae and i cant get rid of it. I was wondering if spot treating or threating the whole tank with h2o2 will solve the problem without killing the erio. Are erios considered delicate plants? I know they are demanding in conditions but does that make them delicate when in the right environment?

I have 3 available things i can spot treat or treat the whole tank with in hand. Excel, H2O2 and ADA Phyton Git. What do you guys suggest?

BTW, the erio im talking about is a Matto Grosso


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Rent some florida flag fish. A couple will enjoy dining on this delight. This is not the best solution. You should find the cause and fix it too. The fish will just save you many hours with a tooth brush removing what you have.


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd suggest amanos
I read that Florida flag fish are aggressive and might eat the plant instead.

Regarding the cause most likely have too much light or too long light period. Also might be too low Nitrate, raise it wont hurt.


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

The amanos did not dine on the string algae. Some have found the florida flag fish aggressive. They are a killie and tend to eat what ever will fit in their mouth. The endlers they share a home with seem to have an ever expanding population. I have noticed a minimal growth in the cherry shrimp population, but I have many colonies in other tanks.


----------

